# Hopper Internet Connector



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Based on several forum posts it appears that multi-room viewing is unstable if 2 Hoppers have ethernet connections. It appears that using Ethernet to one Hopper and a HIC is the idea solution. 

In addition I don't have access to [email protected] on my Joey if I remove Ethernet from the Hopper hosting the Joey.

Is a Hopper Internet Connector required?

Setup: 2 Hoppers (both w/ Ethernet) /1 Joey (Coax only)


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

With upgrade software 213 to Hoppers & 265 to Joeys .... You now need only one Hopper connected to the Internet...all hoppers & joeys will see and use the one connection.


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

No need for the HIC at all if you have Ethernet to any Hopper. Just make sure you have only one connected and you should be good. (That said I use the HIC for my 2H/2J system with very good stability)


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

eddwall said:


> With upgrade software 213 to Hoppers & 265 to Joeys .... You now need only one Hopper connected to the Internet...all hoppers & joeys will see and use the one connection.


This works for me with a caveat. The Hopper with no internet connection and the 2 Joeys linked show as not Home Connected (red symbols) and as having no internet connection if using On Demand. However MRV and downloads from [email protected] work perfectly on all boxes.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

StringFellow said:


> Based on several forum posts it appears that multi-room viewing is unstable if 2 Hoppers have ethernet connections. It appears that using Ethernet to one Hopper and a HIC is the idea solution.
> 
> In addition I don't have access to [email protected] on my Joey if I remove Ethernet from the Hopper hosting the Joey.
> 
> ...


I would have the installer install the HIC,better to get it with your original installation than to need it later when you will have to pay for it.

Always get everything you need with the original installation otherwise the cost to get one you will have to pay for it.


----------



## ransz28 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have 2H/1J and only use the HIC. Everything works on all of them.


----------

